# FUN SHOW in Louisiana



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

There will be an ADBA fun Show coming up in Albany Louisiana November the 16th. Send me a note if you are interested.up:

Also DON'T FORGET about the Pit Bull awareness day in MCComb, Mississippi COMING UP OCTOBER 25th!!!


----------



## Stan B (Sep 9, 2008)

what classes are they having and what other activities


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*what....*

It will just be a conformation show since our WP track is still under repair from Hurricaine Gustav. The classes will probably be Junior Handlers, puppy M/F, Juniors M/F and Adults M/F. It will be fun! I am sure there will be a raffle and prizes and a cook out Hope to see you there! PM me if you need to know how to get there. Where are you coming from?


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Gonna do my best to be there. I'll let you know before the weekend.


----------

